Ask HN: The best resources for getting into Neural Networks? - flyGuyOnTheSly
======
mindcrime
First:

[http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-
questions.html#classic](http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-
questions.html#classic)

And just because:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=curated%20machine%20learning&s...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=curated%20machine%20learning&sort=byDate)

